# Contemporary Composers Poll #5



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

Please Vote For Every Composer Whose Music You Have Heard.

Previous Polls: 1 | 2 | 3 | 4


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Okay, now you're just making up names.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

Harold in Columbia said:


> Okay, now you're just making up names.


On the contrary, I listened to a piece by one of these particular composers during lunch hour!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

Harold in Columbia said:


> Okay, now you're just making up names.


I thought that too.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

To make myself feel better I'm claiming Rolf Riehm because I'm fairly sure I've heard something by him, but to all intents and purposes I'm a zero


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I feel like I've heard of Schnebel... but a 0 for me anyways...


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

This is unfair... at least one should be well known


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

GioCar said:


> This is unfair... at least one should be well known


I think I've found a clever loophole--I can now listen to composers on the list before replying about what I've heard. I think I'm going to do much better than everyone else in the thread so far.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

I think I've read that Real Madrid are after Zbigniew Karkowski.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

GioCar said:


> This is unfair... at least one should be well known


I like to be introduced to new names.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> I think I've found a clever loophole--I can now listen to composers on the list before replying about what I've heard. I think I'm going to do much better than everyone else in the thread so far.


That may be legal, but it's certainly unethical.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> I think I've found a clever loophole--I can now listen to composers on the list before replying about what I've heard.


Don't tell anybody, but you can also actually not listen to them at all and say you did.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Only Benedict Mason for me, although I'm wondering why Edith cannot the chizzy. Wait, I think that's a rap tune.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One whole room in my house is dedicated to recordings of these composers. I'm most proud of my Shnebel collection, kept on what I call my "Shnebel wall." Others fare less well; Gadenstätter, for instance, gets only two shelves in the corner.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Schnebel, Kubik, Trojahn.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

KenOC said:


> One whole room in my house is dedicated to recordings of these composers. I'm most proud of my Shnebel collection, kept on what I call my "Shnebel wall." Others fare less well; Gadenstätter, for instance, gets only two shelves in the corner.


You're just taking the **** aren't you.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I do not think I have heard any of them. But my love of contmporary music motivates me to listen to samples. Looking forward to new discoveries.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

KenOC said:


> One whole room in my house is dedicated to recordings of these composers. I'm most proud of my Shnebel collection, kept on what I call my "Shnebel wall." Others fare less well; Gadenstätter, for instance, gets only two shelves in the corner.


My guess is that Gadenstätter is a composer one is supposed to like just look at him:










I did listen to Gadenstätter and I liked it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

KenOC said:


> One whole room in my house is dedicated to recordings of these composers. I'm most proud of my Shnebel collection, kept on what I call my "Shnebel wall." Others fare less well; Gadenstätter, for instance, gets only two shelves in the corner.


I have a public storage unit rented out for my Gadenstätter collection. You'd better step it up, Ken.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

GioCar said:


> This is unfair... at least one should be well known


Don't shoot the messenger! It's the random number generator's fault.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

Dieter Schnebel wrote a symphony that clocks in at about 40 minutes longer than Havergal Brian's first symphony, and thus about an hour longer than Mahler's third. In light of the tape interlude, some might take issue with it, but dammit it counts.

Clemens Gadenstätter might be my favorite composer of this bunch. Very colorful and playful writing in every work of his that I've heard.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Whoops, I've heard Karkowski as well. Will check out Clemens Gadenstätter!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I've heard one work each from Mason and Trojahn. I've also heard a singer called Agata Zubel - is this the same person?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> I've heard one work each from Mason and Trojahn. I've also heard a singer called Agata Zubel - is this the same person?


Yup Agata Zubel is a singer/composer - turns out I've heard 3!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A lot of these I skip may just be my inability to remember names. I've probably heard more than I am marking, if only as brief samples while browsing or shopping. 

but then I suppose brief samples shouldn't really count anyway.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted "I Have Not Heard Music By Any Of These Composers".


----------

